# Peruvian Altums at BA



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Noticed last weekend that Big Als in Oakville have some of the Peruvian False Altums. They are not the little things that were at Dragons a few weeks back and they are mostly in pretty good shape. About the size of your hand or bigger. They are $28 each and last night they had 10 left. I picked up five and they appear to be doing pretty good.

Lee


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That's pretty big if they're the size of your hand. Sounds like a good deal. Any pics?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I have not seen any lfs bring in that size for the Pterophyllum scalare unless you have a very small hand lol


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Here are some pics. They are a bit camera shy so they wouldn't stay still long enough for a group shot. I'll try again later. I measured the white part of the heater in the background. It's a 100 watt Jager and it is five and a half inches long.

Lee


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

nice, they look good, I've seen some that look like that labelled "blue angel" at Dragon aquarium, half that size for 6.99


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice peruvian wild caughts!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice angel

and if your looking for more

Frank's Aquarium selling 1" F1 babies for $2.50 each


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Actually I'm quite surprised at how territorial they are. I never for a moment thought five would not fit in a 125g tank. I'm going to have to take out two and move them to one of my 50g's before they get ripped to shreds. I may have to upgrade that fifty to a four footer a year before I planned.

Lee


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

they're cichlids and they're in their new home. Once pecking order is established they should be okay, they wouldn't kill each other, some fins may be nipped but that's normal beharviour for cichlids. When they're scared they like their own company but when they're hungry they don't. Discus are like that too, I wouldn't worry about moving them. 5 in 125g are good.


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

Are the F1 altums sitting in a tank near the back left of the store, near the floor?


----------

